# Longer and faster, better?



## adhocphotographer (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey,

I am doing more and more wildlife photography (bit difficult not to living in India), and am thinking about getting a longer faster lens. 

Most of my shooting is early in the morning, in the jungle/woods. every time i hope to come across tigers/leopards/bears, but these sightings are rare, so i amuse myself birding.

Currently i use a 5D MKIII and my 70-200 + 2x tcIII. The f/2.8 gives me the speed in the wee hours, and i pop on the TC when i need length and the light is better, but it is always a trade-off, and often i find myself in the situation where 200 is too short, but with the tc on the ISO/shutter speed is no longer ideal (there is an obvious point where i think adding the TC vs more extreme-cropping yields comparable results).

I am thinking about a 300mm 2.8, but the new version II is a little out of my budget. So either a second hand version I or maybe a Sigma EX 300mm f/2.8 APO DG HSM. 

Any other suggestions? Has anyone any experience with the Sigma? How well does it take TCs? unfortunately TDP does not have the sigma in their comparison charts. 

I guess this is more of a feasibility study for me. I'm trying to find the right/best price point.

Renting is an obvious solution for longer lenses, but it is not so easy here... the few places that have these lenses are so overwhelmed, you need to reserve your lens weeks, if not months in advance. I am just not that well organised! 

Thanks


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

The new 300 f2.8L IS II is a phenomenal lens. It also works well with the 2xIII extender. If it is a budget problem, I would look at the second hand market for the version I. It is not as good, but still great. In a forest/jungle environment the 300 should work fine and you'll get 600 f5.6 with the extender, when you need more reach.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> The new 300 f2.8L IS II is a phenomenal lens. It also works well with the 2xIII extender. If it is a budget problem, I would look at the second hand market for the version I. It is not as good, but still great. In a forest/jungle environment the 300 should work fine and you'll get 600 f5.6 with the extender, when you need more reach.



+1, but try and get version II because it works so well with the 2xTC III


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 11, 2013)

I guess i will start saving.... by the time i have enough tucked away for the version II, i might have managed to persuade my wife it is necessary!


----------



## J.R. (Oct 11, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> I guess i will start saving.... by the time i have enough tucked away for the version II, i might have managed to persuade my wife it is necessary!



Good decision. 

I too am saving up for the 300 f/2.8 II. The purchase will be funded in part by the sale of the 100-400. Not too sure though that I'll try to persuade my wife though ... I risk getting whacked over the head with one of the white lenses if I'm not careful ... this is one hell of a hobby!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 11, 2013)

J.R. said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess i will start saving.... by the time i have enough tucked away for the version II, i might have managed to persuade my wife it is necessary!
> ...



I bought my wife (and me by extension) the 100D + 40mm STM.... Now she is asking to borrow my 24-105 for more length... I'm hoping she will see the need herself and realise if i'm using the 300, she can use the 70-200! Well, thats the plan at the moment!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

I have made sure I have more lenses than she can control, so if I get one more she will not notice


----------



## Andy LP (Oct 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I have made sure I have more lenses than she can control, so if I get one more she will not notice



That's certainly some collection of lenses! I'm extremely jealous.... especially of the 200 - 400


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

Andy LP said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have made sure I have more lenses than she can control, so if I get one more she will not notice
> ...


The 200-400 came only a week ago. I have only made some initial testing in the back yard, but the IQ in all areas looks extremely good (which it should, price considered). I am really looking forward to take out on a real shoot


----------



## J.R. (Oct 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I have made sure I have more lenses than she can control, so if I get one more she will not notice



I guess I need to take this route!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2013)

adhocphotographer said:


> I guess i will start saving.... by the time i have enough tucked away for the version II, i might have managed to persuade my wife it is necessary!



I got quite a bit credits with the "boss" at home lately: no traveling over sea lately, helping out with the house chores, taking her out for dinner more often etc....

I feel I have high chance getting 300 f2.8 IS II this coming x-mas... :

I tried this lens at camera store, let put it this way....it's a must have lens for Canon shooter - I think I say that to all Canon L lenses ;D. AF is really fast on my 5D III. Sharp-sharp-sharp @ wide open, just like 70-200 f2.8 II. You can shoot without mono or tripod. It looks big, but it doesn't feel heavy at all.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I have made sure I have more lenses than she can control, so if I get one more she will not notice
> ...



I sold my fav. 24-70 II & 70-200 f2.8 IS II and replaced that with 135L and 300 f2.8 II IS. Zzzyyy....thanks goodness that was just a dream ;D


----------



## J.R. (Oct 11, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Even I dream up such stupid stuff about my lenses. Good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

I have the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II and it does work well with the 2x III, but the guys are unfortunately right. The 300mm f/2.8 IS II is unbelievably good. I've had mine for a few weeks now and it's in amazing lens, certainly worth saving up for, or in my case, sacrificing some L lenses for. It works extremely well with the 1.4x and 2x, not to mention as a bare 300mm. The size and weight take some getting used to, but I'm finding that the IS works so well that I haven't even bothered to put in on a tripod and even a monopod seems restricting unless I need to keep it elevated for an extended period.

While the swamps of Florida, USA are probably brighter than the jungles of India, my routine has been - arrival in the dark 300mm on the 5DIII, 70-200 on the 5DII. Once sun is brighter, I throw the 1.4x on the 300mm as needed, and then the 2x as the sun gets even brighter if needed. If wildlife is distant, I'll have the 1.4x on the 70-200 as well. Once the sun is harsh, I'll drop the polarizer into the 300 and this way, I have been able to shoot wildlife until 11AM or even 12PM.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



With 2 bodies, I'm thinking: 14 II, 85L II, 135L, and 300 f2.8 IS II. I love candid photography.


----------



## LuCoOc (Oct 11, 2013)

Lots of OT-stuff here lately... 

So far you (and others) mentioned the Sigma 300mm 2.8 and Canon 300mm 2.8 IS version I and II. I want to throw in the new Sigma 120-300 _sport_-lens.
It is compatible with their new USB-Dock and gets good reviews.

Here is aquote from http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-120-300mm-f-2.8-DG-OS-HSM-Lens.aspx



> Based on what I was initially hearing and understanding about this lens, I figured I'd pick up a 120-300 "S", capture the standard image quality test results, use it a little bit, write a little bit and move it along. But, my plans changed – especially after I saw the image quality this lens delivered. Based on a more-than-expected amount of time with this lens, I'm quite pleased with to say that I really like what Sigma has done with this lens model.
> 
> It is hard not to like a great looking lens with a 120-300mm focal length range in a non-extending, solidly built body that also feels great – and delivers image quality that leaves most other zoom lenses wanting even at this lens' wide max f/2.8 aperture. I like the direction Sigma has been going with their recent lenses and I think they have another hit with the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports Lens.


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 11, 2013)

As a stop-gap grab the 300f4 - it's a slick lens and will help you get an idea if your framing is better at 300mm or if you want to go the 400mm route. For the price of a 300mm gen2 you can get a 400mm gen1 which may be more what you're looking for. With the 5d mk3 you may be better cranking up the ISO to get the shutter speed you want.


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 11, 2013)

300mm f/4L


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

LuCoOc said:


> So far you (and others) mentioned the Sigma 300mm 2.8 and Canon 300mm 2.8 IS version I and II. I want to throw in the new Sigma 120-300 _sport_-lens.
> It is compatible with their new USB-Dock and gets good reviews.


I looked at this pretty closely before buying the 300mm 2.8 IS II, and it's a versatile lens, but it's performance wide open doesn't match the 300 II or the 70-200 II, which the OP already owns. A very good lens for the money, for sure, but I'm still leery of their well-document history of IS and AF issues per Lensrentals.com. I also wanted something that would work better with my Canon mk III extenders.

Canon & Adorama are starting to sell refurb 300 & 400 mk II lenses, so you might check there for a better price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd get either a used MK I, or consider the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8. While Sigma does suffer a bit in reliability in the rental market where lenses are used and abused to a extreme, a single owner should have no issues.

If you find a nice used Canon 300mm f/2.8, chances are that you can always sell it and upgrade in a few years and not lose money.

Since you are in India, buying a refurb from Canon is not possible.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since you are in India, buying a refurb from Canon is not possible.


True, unless he has a US buyer, but he should be able to buy from Adorama. The have a 400 and 500 Mk II right now at excellent prices - I'm sure a 300 will pop up at some point, too:
http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=canon+refurbished&sort=p_price_sort|1


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 11, 2013)

I frequently use my Canon 300mm F2.8 L IS Mk1 with the 2 x Mk3 (not Mk2) extender and get very good results if the light is good. No it is not as good as my 600 F4 L IS (now sold to pay for 800mm) but it is not that far short in good light and weighs/costs a LOT less! Camera is a 1D4.


----------

